# How do you tie your pseudo tapers?



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

How do you guys tie your pseudo tapers?

Ive been trying to tie 1632 tube but no mater what I try they seem to slip.

Ive tried a double constrictor knot, super glue etc. but nothing seems to work.

Im using a double constrictor knot on looped tubes and that slips but provided I tie it really close to the pouch it just pulls up tight to the pouch and stops.

Thanks

Kev


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I tie constrictor knots on top of short cuffs.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I use loom bands - using Metro Grade Goods' method - he and Bruce do a great explanation on youtube - never had a problem with slipping with that method. I have had a few bands snap though - and now use small hair-tying bands which are stronger and for me work better...

I will see if I can find a link to the vids.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Consider trying the tying ribbon sold by Dankung, GZK, and others. I use it for pouch ties, and sometimes fork attachment depending on the frame. It works great for pseudos, I've never had a slip... Even with fat 1745s.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I used little strips that I cut from the tubing to make these. It's not the neatest or cleanest but it's holding together well and has not slipped at all. three wraps and a square knot. i had a friend hold the tubes while i tied them. i really need to get a jig...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

3danman said:


> Consider trying the tying ribbon sold by Dankung, GZK, and others. I use it for pouch ties, and sometimes fork attachment depending on the frame. It works great for pseudos, I've never had a slip... Even with fat 1745s.


The tying ribbon is great stuff! The blue frame in my pic above has the ribbon at the pouch end.

Rather than going with mail order I went to a local fabric store and bought 4 metres of 1/4" clear elastic (Tailor brand). It's the same as the DK ribbon but 1/16" wider (1/4" vs 3/16"). It's 100% polyurethane from China and will stretch 3X without breaking (I tried). The sale price yesterday was $1.75Cdn for 4 metres (approx $1.30USd). You should be able to find 5 yards in the USA for a couple of dollars.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I absolutely love tying and shooting pseudo tapers and have been doing for a while now. I've always used small needle nose pliars to spread open a small off cut of tube then slipped it I've the working tubes causing less friction and I used to use solid 2mm elastic to tie but now I use the ribbon. I've never once had any slip whatsoever, hope the pics can explain better than me haha 
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for the reply's

I will have to try the sewing elastic.

I've tried pretty much everything else and it still slips at full stretch.

I did have a thought though, there may be some kind of silicone on my Chinese tubes from the manufacturing process so I will try cleaning them and have another go.
Latex on latex tied really tight really shouldn't slip.

Thanks

Kev


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Success.

I wiped my tubes down with thinners which left some kind of residue on the cloth and then they had a tendency to stick to each other (a bit like the kids toys that when there clean stick to a window or wall when you throw them at it)

Tied some 50mm tapers and used them in my Axiom Oculairis.

I still want to try the ribbon. Will get some on order.

Now I've got a set up that works well with 6mm bb's. Once id got used to where the shots were going I was geting nice tight groups.

I bought the frame because i wanted to use 1632's for 6mm but I couldn't attach them. I was getting some good results with looped 1632's and 10mm bb's and now I can use 6mm as well. Now Ill have to experiment and find the ideal length taper for 8mm.

Bit of a result all round 

Thanks again for all your input.

Kev


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Glad everything worked out in the end pal, once you've tied them up give the tubes a light dusting with baby powder, that's what I use on sticky tubes or bands 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

